# ASC Pass & Failure Reasons



## cda84 (24 Nov 2005)

Well Ive been browsing through everything for days now on Aircrew Selection. Some great stuff on here. But I am wondering what reasons people do fail ASC? Especially people with alot of flying experience? Is it perhaps a syndrome of "I know this already", or perhaps being content with leaving the sim at 20' below assigned altitude? Any help would be great. I have my Group 1 instrument rating in the civy world and do know how to fly on instruments of course, but that being said, will go into this thing with the most open and attention to detail, of attitudes. (looks like Im going in the next month or two before a couple army courses I should be on).

So, if I keep cross checking and keep on striving for the best instrument flying I can, whilst listening to every instruction? Should I be ok? Or are there curveballs? I would just hate to fail this thing for some dumb reason that could easily have been avoided.

Thanks guys/girls

Chris


----------



## cda84 (24 Nov 2005)

Well for example, who would likely be more successful at CAPSS, a 747 Captain who keeps everything stable but 20' below assigned altitude, or a teenager who is new to flying but is continously trying to go for +/- 0' but varies between -100 and + 100'?


----------



## Sf2 (24 Nov 2005)

First off, I'm a Griffon pilot who's been flying operationally for 3 yrs now, did ACS in 1994.

You guys are getting too wound up over ACS.  It doesn't test your flying abilities, it tests your abilities to learn and follow instructions.  Flying 20' low?  You're not following instructions.  Flying 100' high?  Not following instructions.

Go in there with an open mind with a good attitude.  There was a commercial pilot on my ACS that failed.  Me?  0 flying experience whatsoever.  I did fine.  You guys should stop worrying about what pedals to buy for your computers, and start planning just in case you fail ACS.  Don't centre your life around becoming a pilot, because ACS is by far the easiest step in the process to get military wings.

There are only 2 reasons for failing ACS - you couldn't follow instructions accurately, or you weren't medically fit.  Simple as that.  Sorry to be so, um, brutally honest, but the staff there aren't there to help you pass.  That part is up to you, and there isn't enough MSflight sim time in the world that will help you.


----------



## cda84 (24 Nov 2005)

True enough! Thats good advice thankyou. What gets me is how these guys with commercial licenses fail? Do they simply not listen to what they're told and 'do what they're used to'?

And well, the fact that I get one shot at this for my career at ASC, do or die, Im not wound up, but it would be silly not to find out everything I can about it in order to pass it would it not? Otherwise how dedicated to my goal would I be in that case?

And as far as, "Don't centre your life around becoming a pilot", well I have and am, so be it, for better or worse. Guess I'll find this one out myself. But I do understand what you're saying though. So basically if I simply use the best of my IFR ability to be precise, and only act when told to, and listen to instructions correctly? I'll pass?

Thankyou for the reply.

Chris


----------



## Bograt (24 Nov 2005)

CDA8 et al,

It appears that you are looking for a magic word that will make you succeed. There isn't one. Let me tell you this bit of advice that you can apply not only to ACS, but more importantly to your life.

If you try your best, you can not fail. Even if you don't make it, your full effort is all that really matters. At the end of the day, we have to look in the mirror and only the person looking back knows whether you succeeded or not. 

Getting the piece of paper at the end of the ACS does not define you as a person. If you give your best throughout your life you don't have to worry about passing or failing- cause it doesn't matter, as long as the person in the mirror can look you in the eye.

But what do I know, I am just a 32U. Who did ACS twice.


----------



## Sf2 (24 Nov 2005)

> but it would be silly not to find out everything I can about it in order to pass it would it not? Otherwise how dedicated to my goal would I be in that case?



I would argue that you can find out as much as you want about what to expect, but you can't prepare for it.  Besides, the specifics as to what you'll be doing is protected anyway, so those who have done it wouldn't be able to tell you.  It just comes down to performing when you're asked to.  I could tell you exactly what to expect at Moose Jaw, but its not going to make you a better pilot.  You just do it when the instructor asks you to, and if you can, great.  If not, you fail.

Getting verbal advice on physical tasks is useless.  Its like me telling you how to kick a soccer ball on this forum.  Useless.  If you arrive, thinking you know everything there is to know, then something you weren't expecting comes up....then what?   Thats why you must arrive with a total open mind, and expect absolutely nothing, and only with the attitude to learn and succeed. My advice is this, for ACS, and if successful at that, your pilot training in the military.  Forget everything you have learned about flying from your civilian career.  Keep your skills in your back pocket, but do not rely on them.  Your instructors will want to see it done their way, and their way only.  If you can climb at 120kts at 760 ft/min then level off at 12460ft then accelerate to 210kts all in one motion, perfect.  But they don't want to see that.  They want to see APT/PAT, and nothing else.

Good luck.


----------



## cda84 (25 Nov 2005)

Thanks guys. I think what I was trying to say was blown out of proportion. Its just how these forums seem to go sometimes. True, you cant tell me how to kick a soccer ball, but you could tell me when I kick the soccer ball if it goes in the goal I score a goal, if not, I dont. But..anyways.

All I was asking for was exactly what you just told me. Listen to what they say, do it to the best of my ability and thats it. Not a cherry picker here guys. Thanks and wish me luck.

Chris


----------



## Sf2 (25 Nov 2005)

cda,

my comments weren't directed at you specifically, I guess its just that time of year when the ROTP guys will be hitting the ACS and there are tons of questions on this forum about it.  Actually, not tons of questions, just tons of posts, with the same questions.

Good anology, yeah, you'll score a goal if the ball goes in.  But you won't know how big the net is until its time to kick the ball....

cheers


----------

